# Aufbau: Das ICB als All-Mountain



## Braunbaer (21. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich plane, das ICB als All-Mountain-Bike aufzubauen. Beim Entwurf wurde ja auf "All-Mountain-Gene" geachtet, mal schauen, ob man daraus ein "*AM mit Enduro-Genen*" machen kann 

Mir ist klar, dass der ICB-Rahmen nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht ist (3,3kg ohne Dämpfer), dafür aber anscheinend sehr robust ist, eben ein waschechter Enduro-Rahmen.

Im Pflichtenheft für das AM stehen also:
- robuster Rahmen, robuste Komponenten
- Es geht nicht um Leichtbau, aber das Gewicht soll nicht aus dem Fokus geraten
- breite Felgen, breite Reifen
- Angenehme, aufrechte Sitzposition
- Kein blink-blink, sondern robuste, wartungsfreundliche Komponenten
- Alpencross-tauglich
- 26" (wobei ein 650B-Aufbau genauso aussehen könnte)

Ideen:
Die breiten Reifen würde ich auf eine ZTR Flow Ex aufziehen, die Felge dürfte ausreichend leicht und stabil sein. 

Als Dämpfer der Monarch Plus, ist beim Rahmen eh dabei.

Komponenten: Shimano XT 2x10, leicht und robust.

Gabel: RS Pike mit 160mm. Hier gehen die Probleme schon los: Die standardmäßig verbaute Lyrik hat eine Einbauhöhe von 545mm, die Pike ist 2cm kürzer, d.h. das Rad kommt vorne fast 2cm tiefer. Die Winkel werden dadurch steiler. Der Lenkwinkel ist für ein AM vermutlich weiterhin ausreichend flach, der Sitzwinkel wird dann schon anständig steil, aber da kann man den Sattel ja noch horizontal verstellen. Außerdem kann man ja die Wippe noch auf "flach" einstellen. Damit die Sitzposition ausreichend aufrecht bleibt, müsste ich reichlich Spacer unter dem Lenker platzieren und einen Lenker mit mind. 2cm Rise nehmen, in der Hoffnung, dass das reicht.

Was meint Ihr? Habt Ihr schon Erfahrungen mit AM-Aufbauten des ICBs? Was habt Ihr dabei für Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## reflux (21. September 2013)

würde als Felge die 
Alex Rims Supra 30 empfehlen
20 Gramm leichter und kosten wesentlich weniger
und halten ziemlich gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (22. September 2013)

Würde gleich 650b machen mit Spank Subrosa und Pike in 27,5 dann kommste auch vorne wieder höher.


----------



## hst_trialer (22. September 2013)

Also wenn dann rate ich auch zu 650B. Generell ist dein Aufbau aber schon eher Enduro als AM. Und das die Pike 2cm kürzer ist als die Lyrik ist mir neu.


----------



## Braunbaer (22. September 2013)

Danke erstmal. Also meine ermittelten Einbauhöhen für 26" sehen so aus:
- Lyrik 170mm: 555mm
- Lyrik 160mm: 545mm
- Pike 160mm: 535mm
- Pike 150mm: 525mm
die niedrigere Einbauhöhe kann man ja etwas durch die Wippe kompensieren, die man mit dem Flip auf die tiefe, flache Position stellen kann.

Die Idee mit einem 650B-Vorderrad hat auch ihren Charme... ich denke da noch mal drüber nach


----------



## hst_trialer (23. September 2013)

Ah okay. Aber ich würde ehrlich gesagt schon die 160er Pike als 650B einbauen. Dann hast die EBL einer Lyrik mit. Ich bin das ICB mit 650B Aufbau jetzt schon mehrmals gefahren und es ist echt top! Auch bergauf super zu kurbeln und auf den Trails echt schön.


----------



## frankderflieger (29. September 2013)

Hallo Zusammen, 

in der Serie ist es so nicht verbaut, und hier habe ich es auch nocht nicht gesehen, deshalb meine Frage : 

Kann man auch die XT / SLX mit 3x10 verbauen ?
Oder gibt der Rahmen das aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht her ?

Danke & Gruß 

Frank


----------



## Pintie (30. September 2013)

du kannst 3*10 verbauen.

Allerdings finde ich 3*10 heutzutage absolut sinnfrei.


----------



## frankderflieger (30. September 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> du kannst 3*10 verbauen.
> 
> Allerdings finde ich 3*10 heutzutage absolut sinnfrei.



Wahrscheinlich hast Du Recht, aber das jetzige bike hat es, und mit dem 2*10 habe ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt  

Vielen Dank 
Frank


----------



## Pintie (30. September 2013)

bis auf einen halben Gang weniger Bandbreite hat 3*10 nur nachteile. 

könnte mir auch vorstellen das das umwerfer einstellen eine echte fummelei wird.


----------



## Hasifisch (30. September 2013)

Da ich selbst ein AM (also sagen wir ein MITB ) aufgebaut habe, hier mal dazu, was ich verbaut habe:



Braunbaer schrieb:


> ...
> Im Pflichtenheft für das AM stehen also:
> - robuster Rahmen, robuste Komponenten
> - Es geht nicht um Leichtbau, aber das Gewicht soll nicht aus dem Fokus geraten
> ...



Wie schon geschrieben gleich die 27.5er nehmen.
Lenker mit Rise würde ich jetrzt auch nehmen, mir ist die Front etwas zu tief und ich finde Spacer viiiiel hässlicher als gekröpfte Lenker...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boescha (18. Dezember 2013)

Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrungen mit einem am-Aufbau mit 650b vorne und 26" hinten? Wird der lenkwinkel dadurch sehr flach? Zur längeren Einbauhöhe kommt dann ja auch noch das größere Vorderrad... 

ich hab mir den 2014er Rahmen reserviert und will ihn schon tourentauglich aufbauen..


----------



## Vierkantfuzzi (18. Dezember 2013)

Na ganz bewußt 27,5 vorne und hinten.


----------



## boescha (19. Dezember 2013)

Fährst du es mit 160mm vorne? Mit den kurzen Ausfallenden?
Und hast du einen Vergleich zu einem reinen 26" Aufbau?


----------



## Vierkantfuzzi (19. Dezember 2013)

lange Ausfallenden
ZTR Flow 650b vorne und hinten
Fox Talas 34 650
2x9 Gänge mit 36/22
...überall rauf und auch wieder runter


----------



## boescha (19. Dezember 2013)

Braunbaer schrieb:


> Danke erstmal. Also meine ermittelten Einbauhöhen für 26" sehen so aus:
> - Lyrik 170mm: 555mm
> - Lyrik 160mm: 545mm
> - Pike 160mm: 535mm
> ...



Wie hast du es denn aufgebaut? ist es ein 650b vr geworden?


----------



## KainerM (19. Dezember 2013)

So, dann will ich mal meinen Aufbau hier beitragen. Soll ein ICB02 werden, Richtung Enduro. 26", Größe L, nicht Sackschwer aber robust. Fürs Park-fahren hab ich mein Kraftstoff, das ICB soll zukünftig für die Bergaufstrecken herhalten.





Die Gewichte in der Tabelle sind zum größten Teil gewogen, bis auf Rahmenset (+Dämpfer und Steuersatz), Sattel, Vorderreifen, Schaltzug und Sattelklemme sind schon alle Teile im Haus. Ein paar Kleinteile fehlen in der Liste, zum Beispiel die Schrauben für die Umwerferbefestigung und Spacer. Vorbau ist 45mm lang, Lenker hat 20mm Rise. Kurbel hat einen Alu-Bashguard drauf, Inennlager ist mit dabei. Kasette ist 11-32.
Gewisse Abstriche sind durchaus Absicht - auf eine Variostütze kann ich bei meinem Fahrstil gut verzichten, spart Geld, Gewicht und Probleme. Die Reifen sind auf der eher wilden Seite, aber beim Grip will ich ebenfalls keine Kompromisse eingehen. Und beim einen oder anderen Teil könnte man sicher noch Gewicht sparen - mir war aber Robustheit und tlw. Optik wichtiger als das niedrigste Gewicht.

Jetzt muss nurnoch der Rahmen kommen 

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Scheuert (19. Dezember 2013)

Interessanter Aufbau. Wenn du irgendwann doch noch Wert aufs Gewicht legen
solltest, sind auf jeden Fall unter 14Kilo drin.


----------



## SebT-Rex (20. Dezember 2013)

Ok, ist ein S, wiegt aber nur 11,8Kg mit Pedalen.


----------



## Daniel12 (21. Dezember 2013)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Ok, ist ein S, wiegt aber nur 11,8Kg mit Pedalen.




ok, hat dann aber locker das Doppelte des ursprünglichen Preises gekostet...


----------



## Vierkantfuzzi (21. Dezember 2013)

...whow...11,8 kg.
Ist das beim angestrebten Verwendungszweck dann ein Fahrzeug oder ein Fliegzeug?
Bin da für meinen Teil geerdet und fahre sehr stabile 14,irgendwas kg...außerdem traue ich diesen
Wiegeergebnissen nur bedingt.


----------



## SebT-Rex (21. Dezember 2013)

naja, meine Frau gerade mal 50kg, dass wird das Raketchen gerade so schaffen. Aber davon abgesehen geht es um einen AM Aufbau, warum sollte so ein Bike 14+ wiegen? Selbst mein Enduro wiegt deutlich weniger und ist absolut "standfest"


----------



## Vierkantfuzzi (21. Dezember 2013)

Carver gibt das ICB 03 mit sehr wertigen und leichten Parts mit 12,8 kg ohne Pedale an und die haben garantiert nicht den XL-Rahmen gewogen.Die Hersteller nehmen gerne einen S oder M-Rahmen und immer ohne Pedale...so kommt man auf ...,8 oder 9 kg.Macht sich gut als Verkaufsargument.
Stell das Bild doch mal in einer ordentlichen Auflösung ein damit man sehen kann was sich an dem Bike so leicht macht.Bin immer noch skeptisch aber auch neugierig.


----------



## KainerM (22. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin da auch ein wenig skeptisch, aber OK. Meine Gewichte sind eher pessimistisch gewogen, die sollten eher der schlechteste Fall sein. Wobei, bei fast 100kg Kampfgewicht sind ein paar hundert Gramm egal - wenn ich mit meinem aktuellen Bock unterwegs bin, dann bringen wir ungefähr 120kg auf die Waage. Deswegen auch der robuste Aufbau...

mfg


----------



## Vierkantfuzzi (22. Dezember 2013)

Also gut...11,8 kg.
Habe mir die hohe Auflösung des Bildes angeschaut und die Gewichtsangabe stimmt dann wohl - Gratulation.

Ich wünsche mir für die Zukunft bitte nicht von so leichten Frauen auf so leichten Rädern im Wald gestellt zu werden.


----------



## olsche (22. Dezember 2013)

Geil, dann hoffe ich mal das mein "Amduro"-Aufbau mit 1x10 auch noch unter 13 kg bleibt...
(Rahmengröße M)

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## Kharne (22. Dezember 2013)

Braunbaer schrieb:


> Danke erstmal. Also meine ermittelten Einbauhöhen für 26" sehen so aus:
> - Lyrik 170mm: 555mm
> - Lyrik 160mm: 545mm
> - Pike 160mm: 535mm
> - Pike 150mm: 525mm



Im Techdoc stehen für die Pike 542 bzw. 532mm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Braunbaer (22. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, als Threadersteller wollte ich mich noch mal kurz zu Wort melden.

mittlerweile bezweifle ich, dass das ICB sinnvoll als All-Mountain aufgebaut werden kann. Ich bin es u.a. in Willingen probefahren und habe dort kurz mit Max Schumann geredet. Auch er meinte: Das Rad ist ein waschechtes Enduro. Ich denke, ein Rad sollte man auch so aufbauen, wie es zum gedachten Einsatzgebiet gehört. Klar könnte man mit leichterer Gabel und leichtem LRS das Rad mehr Richtung AM bringen, aber wozu dann der eher schwere Rahmen? 1-fach-Kettenblatt ist für Gaballer und Rennen bestimmt nett, aber für echtes All-Mountain mit langen, steilen Anstiegen (z.B. beim Alpencross) eher ungeeignet.

Ich bin daher dem ICB untreu geworden und habe mir ein Nerve AL+ gegönnt und als AM optimiert. Ich hoffe, Ihr seid mir nicht böse, das ICB ist bestimmt super, man sollte es aber, das ist jedenfalls meine Erkenntnis, als Enduro aufbauen.

VG, Braunbär.


----------



## Vierkantfuzzi (23. Dezember 2013)

Gräm dich nicht, so ein Canyon kann doch jedem mal passieren.
Sieht ganz hübsch aus und als AM allemal stimmiger als das ICB vom Enduro zum AM zu degradieren.

Frohes Fest


----------



## Hasifisch (23. Dezember 2013)

Muss ich meins jetzt verschrotten, weil es ein tourentaugliches 170mm AM mit 13kg inkl. Pedale ist/wird? Oder ist es ein alpencrosstaugliches Enduro? Oder ein Alltagsfreerider? 
Die Erkenntnis ist aus meiner Sicht - unverständlich. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, wiegt es mit 32er Fox und 150mm auch schon 13kg (ohne Pedale!). Wo ist da der Vorteil zum ICB? Das bekomme ich mit potenterer Federung und mehr Optionen auch auf das Gewicht. Was daran ein Degradierung sein soll...zumal ich das Nerve auch gern mal testen würde, was die Wippfestigkeit im Anstieg angeht, da legt das ICB die Latte ganz schön hoch, und das ist für mich eine der Haupteigenschaften eines Mountainbikes. Egal, ob man es AM oder Enduro nennt.
Und in Sachen 1fach - schon mal eine XX1 in den Alpen gefahren? Ich habe da nix vermisst...
Nix für ungut, soll sich jeder kaufen was er mag und "böse" wird dir sicher keiner sein, aber speziell dies Beweggründe sind für _mich_ nicht nachvollziehbar.


----------



## olsche (23. Dezember 2013)

Bevor ich in den letzten 2 Jahren angefangen habe mein SanAndreas Richtung "leicht" zu trimmen bin ich mit rund 16 kg Rad, relativ starken Antriebseinflüssen und "veralteter" Geometrie 60-70km Touren gefahren. (Auch bei meinen Eltern im Schwarzwald mit reichlich Hm)
Ging alles. Das gleich vor 20Jahren mit einem Kalkhoff Hartail mit 50mm Gabel, was auch gut 13kg wog.
Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl das sich die Leute heute zuviel vorschreiben lassen was nicht geht???

Gruß,
Olsche

Und wenn`s "gefühlt" mal richtig schnell gehen soll nimm ich mein 9kg Harttail...


----------



## Braunbaer (23. Dezember 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Muss ich meins jetzt verschrotten, weil es ein tourentaugliches 170mm AM mit 13kg inkl. Pedale ist/wird? Oder ist es ein alpencrosstaugliches Enduro? Oder ein Alltagsfreerider?
> ...
> Nix für ungut, soll sich jeder kaufen was er mag und "böse" wird dir sicher keiner sein, aber speziell dies Beweggründe sind für _mich_ nicht nachvollziehbar.


Hallo @Hasifisch, nicht falsch verstehen, ich gönne jedem sein ICB und möchte auch in keiner Weise in die Entscheidung anderer eingreifen. Ich bin das ICB 2x gefahren und finde es toll und es steckt sicher gut was weg. In Anbetracht des Einsatzzweckes (bei mir: Hamburg, Harz, Alpencross) wollte ich ein All-Mountain, welches ich dann (hoffentlich) auch ausfahren kann. Soweit ich weiß, fährst Du viel im Harz, da geht eine 1x11 bestimmt ganz gut (vom Hirtenstieg vielleicht mal absehen), aber jeder hat halt seine eigenen Vorlieben.

Ich wollte mich als Threadersteller einfach nur mal melden, was aus meiner Entscheidung geworden ist, die Beweggründe sind ja bei allen Fahrern andere. Andere entscheiden sich anders und der Übergang AM-Enduro ist ja nun mal fließend. Vielleicht ärgere ich mich auch in 2 Jahren und kaufe doch noch das ICB (ich hoffe, meine Freundin liest hier nicht mit...) im Endeffekt steckt das meiste dann ja doch noch in den Beinen und der Fahrtechnik und das ist ja auch gut so  Vielleicht hat @olsche auch recht und statt viel zu überlegen sollten wir mehr fahren. In diesem Sinne, frohes Fest und man sieht sich auf dem Trail, dort, wo Hardtail, AM- und Endurofahrer zum Glück doch noch zusamen fahren dürfen  Bis bald im Harz oder sonstwo 
Braunbär...


----------



## Hasifisch (25. Dezember 2013)

Braunbaer schrieb:


> ...In diesem Sinne, frohes Fest und man sieht sich auf dem Trail, dort, wo Hardtail, AM- und Endurofahrer zum Glück doch noch zusamen fahren dürfen  Bis bald im Harz oder sonstwo
> Braunbär...


Passt schon, wollte dir deine Entscheidung auch nicht madig machen!
Melde dich doch einfach mal, wenn du in den Harz kommst!


----------



## Eisbein (25. Dezember 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> *Und in Sachen 1fach - schon mal eine XX1 in den Alpen gefahren? Ich habe da nix vermisst...*
> Nix für ungut, soll sich jeder kaufen was er mag und "böse" wird dir sicher keiner sein, aber speziell dies Beweggründe sind für _mich_ nicht nachvollziehbar.



was entspricht der kleinste gang der XX1? 22:was?!   Meine erfahrung: 22:36 brauchts nicht wirklich, da ist man zu fuß schon deutlich effektiver unterwegs, bei 22:34 hält es sich die wage. Ich fahr 1x9 und wenn mal wieder eine neue kette fällig ist, kommt vorn ein 24er kettenblatt und damit bin ich dann eigentlich bestens aufgestellt für mein einsatzzweck. Ich muss bergab nicht treten, ist ja steil hier


----------



## Kerosin0815 (25. Dezember 2013)

@Braunbaer
Kann deine Entscheidung zu 100 % nachvollziehen.
Hatte mir auch einen ICB Rahmen geholt und wollte es in Richtung "leichtes " AM aufbauen.
Je mehr ich über der Teileliste sinierte...desto mehr wurde mir klar..es ist Sinnfrei.
Ok,was macht schon Sinn.
Der ICB Rahmen ist ja schon relativ potent in sachen Federung /Geometrie.
Aber es gibt halt eindeutig bessere Rahmen als Basis für ein leichtes AM.
Das ICB ist als Enduro sicher *Top*.
Aber leichte Teile dranhängen ist bei dem übergewichtigem Rahmen für die Füße.


----------



## Hasifisch (29. Dezember 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> was entspricht der kleinste gang der XX1? 22:was?!   Meine erfahrung: 22:36 brauchts nicht wirklich, da ist man zu fuß schon deutlich effektiver unterwegs...



Ich fahre im Harz ein 30er oder gar 32 Blatt und wenn es in die Alpen geht kommt wieder das 28er drauf. 22er ist für den Popo, sehe ich genauso.
Hier mal ein Vergleich mit 30er Blatt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (29. Dezember 2013)

22 ist schon okay, viel bodenfreiheit 

aber gut 30:42 entspricht in etwa 22:32 das hilft mal um das einzuschätzen


----------

